# Question about CPO's mating behaviour...



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Was wondering if anyone here experienced in CPO mating behaviour could answer my question. I have a male and female CPO in my fishtank. They generally avoid each other, however the other day it looked like they were fighting... They only got around to grabbing each other's claws and staying in that locked position. I didnt know if this was mating behaviour leading up to the act... or if they are being agressive to each other? I was worried they were fighting so I scared them both off. I havent seen them do this since, however is this behaviour something I should be concerned about or natural mating ritual? Thanks.

Laura


----------



## GRANDDRAGON (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi if they were on top of each other, and bottoms facing each other than they are mating. Do not stop them for in a few weeks the female will be berried. I have had 4 females with 2 males and all my females generally were berried at the same time. Hope this helps and good luck. 

here are some pics of my CPO mating, berried, and baby.


----------

